# clip-on desk lamp



## MeryllB

Hello,

I am yet again looking for a technical word, I'm sorry to ask difficult questions... I want to tell my colleagues that if they want, I can provide them with a desk lamp that they can clip on the glass partition around their desks since there is so much stuff on said desks there's no way they can make room for a regular lamp on that.... I thought I could go for something like 電気スタンドを希望する方は支給できますので、申し出てください。 Do you think 電気スタンドis not specific enough?


----------



## Aoyama

> Do you think 電気スタンドis not specific enough ?


If you mean


> a desk lamp that they can clip on the glass partition around their desks


that may , then, not be specific enough, if not completely different because 電気スタンド simply means a lamp that can be placed _on_ a table (with a flat "stand"), nothing that can be _clipped_ onto something.
So, what would that be in japanese ? Nazo nazo ...
クリップ　ランップ　(clip lamp) could be one way to say that. Let's wait for Flam, who won't fail to put some light on that lamp  .


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

僕にいわせてみれば、クリップ式電気スタンドがよさそうな訳語。どう思いますか。


----------



## Aoyama

クリップ式電気スタンド is a possibility, especially クリップ式電気 sounds good. The problem is スタンド , if there is a スタンド (stand) , then how can it be clipped ? In my mind, a lamp with a clip does not need (could not have) a stand ...


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

クリップ式電気ランプかクリップ式ランプはどうですか。


----------



## Aoyama

クリップ式電気ランプ or クリップ式ランプ sounds good. Let's wait for an enlighted opinion from Flam (or anyone else ...).
（日本語で答えるより、英語にした、MeryllB様に　分かりやすくために　。。。）


----------



## MeryllB

Thank you for pointing this out, Aoyama. I am extremely slow when reading Japanese so answers in English are much easier for me to read 

In case you are interested, here is the final version as decided by my boss :

個別に補助照明器具設置の検討をいたします。

"auxiliary lighting".


----------



## Aoyama

Which means that your boss hasn't decided yet if the company will hand out those lamps or not (検討をいたします)...


----------



## Flaminius

It means the boss considers whether or not to issue an auxiliary lighting appliance to individual applicants.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

"補助照明器具"

That is so terribly wordy and "katai."  I take it this excerpted from office correspondence.


----------



## MeryllB

This is indeed office correspondence. But as the office involves quite a great deal of people and as my Japanese is quite poor, whenever I am writing something in Japanese I am trying to make sure it is decent.
I hope office correspondence is not considered too light a subject to be discussed on these forums. I know that whenever I ask for a word and receive an answer it is the occasion for me to learn something, so I hope no one minds.
どんどん覚えてますね


----------



## Aoyama

> It means the boss considers whether or not to issue an auxiliary lighting appliance to individual applicants


Absolutely, and that does not give us the solution on how to translate accurately that *clip-on desk lamp* .


> That is so terribly wordy and "katai."


And that is also very true ... I guess the bucho (or kakaricho) does not like this lamp business so much (costs money ...).


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

MeryllB said:


> I hope office correspondence is not considered too light a subject to be discussed on these forums. I know that whenever I ask for a word and receive an answer it is the occasion for me to learn something, so I hope no one minds.
> どんどん覚えてますね


I don't mind at all.  I don't see it as inappropriate.  僕もいろいろ勉強になっています。


----------



## Aoyama

> I hope office correspondence is not considered too _light_ a subject


Zen zen, no light business is a light business ...


----------



## Flaminius

Aoyama said:


> Absolutely, and that does not give us the solution on how to translate accurately that *clip-on desk lamp* .



I agree with クリップ式電気スタンド.  That can be abbreviated to クリップスタンド according to one electronic appliance vendor on the 'Net.


----------



## MeryllB

Thank you for the answers! 
I will now be able to put everyone in awe by announcing that we all shall get a wondrous, much-awaited, costly クリップスタンド each -a phrasing which I am sure will have a much stronger impact on people's minds and get them much more excited about this lamp than the words "auxiliary lighting" would...That is, if my boss doesn't catch my mail and rephrases it again. There is always hope.


----------

